# 2000 Gallon Tanganyikan Project



## h0nkzz

I'm in the process of building my new house and I'm going to build a +- 2000 gal concrete tank with 3 glass panel. The tank dimensions are 20' long x 5' wide x 31" high. The glass panels would be about 32" high and all of them have reinforce concrete/steel frames on all 4 sides

heres a simple illustration of what the tank construction looks like










The tank is goin to be on one side of the wall in my family room









and this is where the tank construction is at the moment


----------



## Morpheen

Oh man, this is going to be EPIC! opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Catfish Dan

opcorn:


----------



## FedEXguy

Awesome. Just awesome. What are you thinking about stocking it with?


----------



## h0nkzz

FedEXguy said:


> Awesome. Just awesome. What are you thinking about stocking it with?


I have now some Gibberosa Moba, a bunch of Cyp Jumbo Kitumba, Alto. Calvus and alot of shell dwellers. 
I will eventually get a colony of Tropheus Ikola in it too.

I have seen this mix goes disastrous in my tank. Calvus kills shellies, Moba eats Cyps etc... 
BUT i'm hoping i can get away with all that with a tank this big *fingers crossed*


----------



## FedEXguy

I hope you can, too. I look forward to seeing what you do with this monster tank!


----------



## mel_cp6

Can't wait to see this done and stocked. 
If everything goes as you hope, When do you think youll be ready for fish?


----------



## h0nkzz

mel_cp6 said:


> Can't wait to see this done and stocked.
> If everything goes as you hope, When do you think youll be ready for fish?


Hopefully we can finish the house & tank and move in before the end of the year. My fish would be moving in along with me and the family of course :dancing: :fish: :fish:


----------



## h0nkzz

poured the concrete in this morning !


----------



## FedEXguy

Already? Cool, moving faster than I could


----------



## h0nkzz

We are trying to get the dirty work done before we work on the home finishes. 
The tank is starting to take shape now, just gotta wait for the concrete to fully cure until I do anything else.


----------



## Longstocking

Very cool good luck with it. How have you decided to deal with the humidity?

The mix should work in this size of tank... sure, some cyps will get eaten but they should spawn enough to keep up.


----------



## h0nkzz

Longstocking said:


> Very cool good luck with it. How have you decided to deal with the humidity?
> 
> The mix should work in this size of tank... sure, some cyps will get eaten but they should spawn enough to keep up.


I'll install an exhaust fan or two above the tank area and hopefully that should take care of the humidity


----------



## HYFW_Simon Zhou

it is a really great project.


----------



## ox777

I'm curious why you didn't leave the formwork on longer? From the dates of the pictures, it looks like you only left it on two days! Where I come from, we leave concrete formwork on for a minimum of 7 days, preferably 28 days. The concrete will be more true to form and stronger if left in formwork to cure.


----------



## ClearMud

28 days, our foundation only had its frame on for 6 days.
28 days is fully cured for a foundation it can be taken off awhile before then. 1 day is ok for what he did.


----------



## h0nkzz

If you notice, only the non-load bearing formworks are taken off. All the formwork that supports the weight are still there. Reason is concrete should cure faster when its exposed to air ??


----------



## reflections

We are praying you have nothing short of complete peace, and ease as you enjoy your new home. Big dreamers, see big things

Very Gorgeous,

Nancy


----------



## EpicCichlids

WOW! opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: that's one of my dream tanks! wish you the best of luck with it; coming along great so far mate!


----------



## Galc

I will be glad to hear all the details about your project because I have wish to do something like this in future.
How is with insulation of reinforced concrete? Will you have to insulate reinforced concrete and how will you do that or there is no need to do that?

I will cross my fingers to wish you good luck at your project.
opcorn:


----------



## Dawg2012

Freaking...

Awesome! 

:thumb:


----------



## MR320

I can't wait to see this done. Man I wish I had the space and money to do that


----------



## LanceN34

Awesome build....any updates?


----------



## olliesshop

Very Cool ... that's quite a project !!! opcorn:


----------



## ox777

h0nkzz said:


> If you notice, only the non-load bearing formworks are taken off. All the formwork that supports the weight are still there. Reason is concrete should cure faster when its exposed to air ??


Exposing concrete to air can actually stop the curing (aka hydration) process, resulting in concrete that never reaches it's strength potential. You _can_ speed up the curing process by raising the temperature, but you must do so in a controlled environment, and provide extra water as hot concrete is thirsty concrete. In the south, you'll see builders water concrete slabs with sprinklers or cover with burlap to ensure the mixture is getting enough water to finalize the crystallization and get the engineered specified strength out of the material.

I'm not a structural engineer, and I won't even begin to predict whether or not that structure will support all the water, etc... I do work in the professional construction industry. If I saw that concrete pour on my job, I would ask for a re-pour or a second and third certified inspection. But here in the states, labor, materials, and risk are probably a lot more expensive than in Indonesia. Maybe it makes sense in your location to just fill it up and see. If it fails, just rebuild! My educated guess is you'll end up with anywhere from 1/2 to 3/4 the strength of that concrete. It may not really matter as most of the forces are handled by the rebar, but you should understand the risks you've taken and anticipate responses.

And yes, even here in the states, builders are way more careless with things like foundations and retaining walls. It's because on a structure so large, over-designed, and designed with the intention of sloppy curing/formwork practices, that it doesn't really matter. So if you house is built on foundations that cured for 6 days or whatever, I wouldn't worry too much. What makes me worry about _this_ pour is that those beams and slab appear relatively thin, and are supporting a huge load. If you or the builder designed the structure using rules of thumb, I'd be extra cautious. If you had a structural professional design it, ask him/her to take a look at the pour and ask if he/she designed enough strength to compensate for abbreviated curing.

I think most people familiar with this forum and community have witnessed another large concrete project fail(link?), so I'm only trying to provide a word of caution. Because I look at concrete pours on a fairly regular basis, I've seen many pours fail inspections, have to be torn out, and re poured.

Again, really not trying to be negative or condescending. I'm just looking at a few images that make me nervous.


----------



## h0nkzz

I'm not too worried about the structures at all. I've built swimming pools with less structural strength than this tank with no problem. I am a little anxious about working with the glass panels & installation though


----------



## Koteckn

I really hope this thread doesn't die out because I can't wait to see updates let alone the finished product...


----------



## ox777

I have faith if you have faith.

I'm excited!


----------



## camelworm

any update?


----------



## Super Turtleman

This will be awesome. Hope you continue updating...


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood

opcorn:


----------



## madsnarf

opcorn:


----------



## Super Turtleman

Updates!?


----------



## madsnarf

:zz:


----------



## h0nkzz

i know some of you guys are wondering what happen to this project.
well it still progressing but its moving kinda slow.

FTS

















side window view









Beneath the tank (filtration & equipments space)


----------



## Galc

Did you use epoxy resin on top of the concrete or how do you plan to protect moisture on the other side of wall?
Looks like something I would like to do in future - so don't forget to update us. opcorn:


----------



## h0nkzz

Galc said:


> Did you use epoxy resin on top of the concrete or how do you plan to protect moisture on the other side of wall?
> Looks like something I would like to do in future - so don't forget to update us. opcorn:


yeah I will use fiberglass & resin on top of the concrete to make sure its all water tight.


----------



## Ollie

h0nkzz said:


> Galc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use epoxy resin on top of the concrete or how do you plan to protect moisture on the other side of wall?
> Looks like something I would like to do in future - so don't forget to update us. opcorn:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I will use fiberglass & resin on top of the concrete to make sure its all water tight.
Click to expand...

If your using polyester dont use general purpose resin it will rot after few years submerged, you need iosphthalic resin, Id hate to see all that hard work fail.


----------



## iandraco

how will u be filtering this tank? looks awesome.


----------



## Razzo

Wow! Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## mrbeadheadful

iandraco said:


> how will u be filtering this tank? looks awesome.


Penguin 150b


----------



## Potus

Any updates to share?


----------



## bibbs68

mrbeadheadful said:


> iandraco said:
> 
> 
> 
> how will u be filtering this tank? looks awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin 150b
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nandy

Thats a monster tank.. Please keep us updated


----------



## marius432

FedEXguy said:


> Awesome. Just awesome. What are you thinking about stocking it with?


all of the fish from the lake.........right?


----------



## jonjoker

update...


----------



## Potus

The public demands an update!!


----------



## ratbones86

opcorn:


----------



## izabella87

But really.. update !!


----------



## Morpheen

What a tease! Get me all excited with a huge custom Tang tank and then cut me off with no updates.


----------



## cichlids&amp;baseball

opcorn:


----------



## h0nkzz

ha ! sorry for the slow progress. But heres a lil update.

Fiberglass + resin, done ! 

























Lights are in ! 

















Glass panels are already on order, 19mm tempered. hopefully it will do the job.


----------



## Dawg2012

=D>


----------



## metricliman

AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Fish on Fire

Should be housing a pair of emperors in this thing along with the tons of smaller Tangs.


----------



## ratbones86

=D> opcorn: enough said lol


----------



## Galc

@h0nkzz I have few questions.
Could you tell me what type of resin did you use? Did you use epoxy or polyester resin?
How do you plan to fix the glass to concrete? Will be fixed to concrete or fiberglass? Something between glass and fiberglass/concrete?

Else good job so far :thumb:, it look like an amazing tank =D>. It looks like something I should have in my living room :drooling:. So good luck and don't forget to update us opcorn:.


----------



## h0nkzz

@Galc : 
its epoxy resin, and since the inside of the tank is all resin coated, the glass will be siliconed onto the resin. I figured silicone doesnt adhere well to concrete. 
Hopefully there won't be any problem with leakage later on, *fingers crossed*


----------



## TfnG

amazing! i plan to build a house within the next few years...**** ur giving me ideas :thumb:

opcorn:


----------



## ratbones86

:fish: WE WANT UPDATES!!!


----------



## demsnlabs

i wish i had gills


----------



## Call_me_Tom

WOW, this is epic!


----------



## cichlids&amp;baseball

Its been months!! Time to start the movement! lets get an update


----------



## Furcifer

I think this project awesome but not suitable for a "house". You better cancel it and make it in a warehouse or smth like that. Maintenance and security risks are not worth to have while your family is around it...


----------



## dmiller328

Why do say a 2000 gallon tank is not suitable for a home,many people sit next to much larger tanks at public aquariums with no fear.I am sure he has weighed the risk of the tank having a leak as do all of us that have any size tank.Most of my major spills have been caused by me doing something stupid like forgetting to turn off the water when filling.I have had tanks start leaking but they start off slow and can be fixed.


----------



## DRWalker

Furcifer said:


> I think this project awesome but not suitable for a "house". You better cancel it and make it in a warehouse or smth like that. Maintenance and security risks are not worth to have while your family is around it...


Whahhhhhh?
I would have 2 of them in my home if my money was tall enough!! LOL..... :thumb:


----------



## lilscoots

Furcifer said:


> I think this project awesome but not suitable for a "house". You better cancel it and make it in a warehouse or smth like that. Maintenance and security risks are not worth to have while your family is around it...


Don't quite understand what "security risk" you're talking about...I think for most of us if we had the money, space, and an agreeable spouse, we'd have a tank that big.


----------



## ratbones86

lilscoots said:


> Furcifer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this project awesome but not suitable for a "house". You better cancel it and make it in a warehouse or smth like that. Maintenance and security risks are not worth to have while your family is around it...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quite understand what "security risk" you're talking about...I think for most of us if we had the money, space, and an agreeable spouse, we'd have a tank that big.
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## twankyfive2

I agree that the tank is not suitable for the OP's house. I think he needs to move it to mine.


----------



## clarkd9100

Is this tank being built on the roof? Is it a concern that a tank this big may draw sharks or alligators to the house? Maybe terrorists will flock to the huge tang tank in some guys basement? I don't understand the security risk. outside of a flooded basement which I'm sure the OP is prepared for.

Anyway great project. I can't wait to see pics of the finished project


----------



## cichlids&amp;baseball

clarkd9100 said:


> Is this tank being built on the roof? Is it a concern that a tank this big may draw sharks or alligators to the house? Maybe terrorists will flock to the huge tang tank in some guys basement? I don't understand the security risk. outside of a flooded basement which I'm sure the OP is prepared for.
> 
> Anyway great project. I can't wait to see pics of the finished project


+1 
any changes been made recently?


----------



## ahud

I guess the risk factor is of the tank blowing out. I remember reading some guys tank on CRC did that and shards of glass stuck into the wall? Anywho, awesome project and please update us when you get it stocked.


----------



## JimA

He has not been around since Jan, 2013 So the world may never know


----------



## Dwarfmbuna

JimA said:


> He has not been around since Jan, 2013 So the world may never know


I dont think this worked out too well ....

nevertheless - it would make for a great shelf to put collectibles on


----------



## h0nkzz

Hey y'all ! Just wanna update you guys with this project. It's NOT DEAD !!!  I finally make some time to work on it again after so long. It's really coming together now !

I finally sourced out a glass supplier and decided on a laminated 2x10mm tempered glass panel few weeks ago, and guess what !? they're here today and installation is in progress. Took quite a few guys to move the big panel as it weight about 600lbs, but its finally in. we'll continue with the 2 smaller panels tomorrow.


----------



## Als49

Wow BESAR sekali! Where in Indonesia is it?

Can't wait for it to finish!


----------



## Als49

I'm also curious, how's its filtration system?


----------



## h0nkzz

hey Als, i'm in jakarta too. west side. 
for filtration I'm building my very own DIY wet & dry system .
I'll upload some pictures when its up and running later


----------



## Als49

Sweet! It'll be quite challenging distributing the flows 

And here I thought 700G private indoor tank at Tebet was huge enough. He also used custom filtration.


----------



## h0nkzz

ooow yeah I've seen that tank before, more like a paludarium, but still pretty intense ! That project was actually one of my inspiration in building this big tank.


----------



## Als49

Will it be planted, too? I imagine it'll be so refreshing with some live greens.

Btw where did you buy gold occie and cyps?


----------



## h0nkzz

filling it up as we speak. Fingers crossed.


----------



## lilscoots

awesome, so in 2-3 days it'll be full? that's gotta take forever.


----------



## brit_abroad

Man I just saw this thread. What an awesome project.

The question I have is how are you going to heat that amount of water or is the ambient temperature of the room such that it won't need much heating?


----------



## Als49

brit_abroad said:


> The question I have is how are you going to heat that amount of water or is the ambient temperature of the room such that it won't need much heating?


This huge tank is located in Jakarta, Indonesia which is a tropical country, hence heating is not necessary. The water temp in the tanks here usually is around 27 - 30 C, depending on the seasons.

Many of us who live in this warm and humid climate many times even have to lower the water temp instead by using cooling fan, air con, or chiller.


----------



## h0nkzz

yeah the tank is in my family room with average temperature of 86 F or 30 C. so heating the tank would be such a big issue here.

anyway here's a little update. Filled to the top with no visible problems at the moment.


----------



## bakl

Enormous project, congratulations.

How do tanganyikan cichlids cope with such high temperatures - is there no oxygen defficiency?


----------



## h0nkzz

It is on !!!


----------



## Deeda

You are just teasing us, more pics please!!!


----------



## triscuit

Whoo Hoo- glad to see this stage of the setup! But, yes- more pics please.


----------



## h0nkzz

The setup is still a long way to being finished. But its officially tanganyikan now !


----------



## JimA

Dude, you need a new camera. It only takes 2 pictures at a time... opcorn:


----------



## Als49

Will it be planted?


----------



## Cyphound

I would think this tank will be an exception to some of the rules about keeping cichlid sub species together such as cyps and julies. Anybody have an opinion.
Mike


----------



## h0nkzz

Als49, no I don't think I'll have any plant in it. Too much maintenance and the fish will rip them apart anyway.


----------



## pfoster74

very impressive tank. are you able to add some shell dwellers to it?


----------



## coenb

What fish will you keep?


----------



## Als49

h0nkzz said:


> Als49, no I don't think I'll have any plant in it. Too much maintenance and the fish will rip them apart anyway.


Have you realized that there are some plants that are almost maintenance free and not disturbed by herbivore fish?

I use them in my goldfish planted tank and the plants keep growing.


----------



## CichlidShizz

I can't take the suspense anymore... We need updates and more pics!!!!


----------



## h0nkzz

finally did a some rock scaping last night. it's all i got time for at the moment but it's a start. oohh and I added some livestock ! 
here's some updated pics


----------



## Floridagirl

Awesome tank!


----------



## frontman-18

This is the coolest everrrrrr, WoWww wish I could do this in my home!!


----------



## h0nkzz




----------



## Tetlee

h0nkzz said:


>


Fantastic to see a video of the action at last. Really looks a treat, great work!


----------



## cdarminio

You need to get a Boulengerochromis microlepis!


----------



## h0nkzz

I never enjoyed keeping big fish. 
anyway, heres an update.


----------

